# Steve Carrell, I feel your pain. . .



## lipshock (Jun 1, 2007)

So, after reading all these threads on waxing down there, I took the plunge today after my shift at the salon (where I work).  *HOLY SHIT ON A STICK . .  IT HURT SO MUCH.*  I seriously felt like I was part of scene in the 40 Year Old Virgin movie.  I couldn't even like comprehend the pain and all I could do was laugh during the whole thing.  I am not one for pain and that type of pain is such a killer.

Let me just say this: she did it in five minutes.  Can you believe it?!  She said she did it so quickly as it was my first time and she didn't want to prolong the experience.  I don't think I could've done it with anyone else but the esthetician at my job.  She was so caring and tried her best to make it pleasant, as pleasant a brazilian can get.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She even gave me a "massage" after with these oils and aloe vera gel.  I would say that was probably most uncomfortable part for me but I am thankful she did it because it definitely cooled the stinging sensation I had after it was done.

To all you ladies who do it on the regular, I applaud you.  You all have got to be the bravest souls out there, haha.  I am going to go through the second time and see how it is then since they say the first time is the most painful.  But, DAMN, the things we ladies do to ourselves to be beautiful.

And, quite obviously, the boyfriend LOVES it.  If he only knew the pain I endured.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2007)

I went today too for the first time, and it hurt like hell, but oddly enough not as bad as the time I tried to wax my own leg (in which I was sitting on the edge of the tub and then fell in from pain shock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). The middle part was what caused my eyes to water and think "Holy f*ing mother of g*d damnit!!!"

I was so terrified to "go all the way" that I told them to start w/my underarms first, and then I decided to go for it. Now I'm pleased, and am looking forward to going back, but hell yeah, that mess hurt like the dickens, lol! I cannot tell a lie


----------



## lipshock (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_not as bad as the time I tried to wax my own leg (in which I was sitting on the edge of the tub and then fell in from pain shock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )._

 

Okay, I am sorry to admit this but I just laughed so hard from reading this.  I could only imagine what that must've been like.  I've never tried to do any waxing of my own on myself for fear of the damage I could do.  I'll leave things like that up to the licensed professionals.  Haha.

AND HELL YES, I agree with you, that shit hurt.  And I mean hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_ I'll leave things like that up to the licensed professionals. Haha._

 
Exactly. What made me decide to go ahead and do it was that I found an awesome Brazilian place (as is run by Brazilian sisters) and the BEST prices I have seen here...Ever!!

Oh yeah lol and basically I am a "one-trial learner"...Almost busting my head on the tub was all it took to quit my lame attempts, ha ha.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG!  I really want to get it done!!! but i don't where!!! *searching in google* oh.. i have a question.. how long does it lasts???


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 2, 2007)

From what I hear, most folks go back to get it done every 4-6 weeks...I think it depends on how fast it grows back.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_OMG!  I really want to get it done!!! but i don't where!!! *searching in google* oh.. i have a question.. how long does it lasts???_

 
Definitely do a lot of research before just randomly going anywhere that offers it.  I cannot help you in your search though because I work at a salon&spa and we are very meticulate about sanitation, sterilization, and those health procedures, so it was a no-brainer for me.  It is going to be a little awkward to look my esthetician in the eye (since we work together) after she was all sorts of up in my cooter, lol.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 2, 2007)

And to even think child birth beats this experience by a close second lol.


----------



## lipshock (Jun 2, 2007)

Childbirth scares me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too many stories from friends of my mother, my boyfriend's sister and mother and female relatives telling me about the pain.  Oh, the pain.  I'm frightened but I cannot wait to be a mother.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 5, 2007)

Childbirth scares me as well!!

I've had several Brazillians, and some hurt much worse than others.  When someone does it with the wrong technique, it's excruciating!  I've found a great spa with an awesome waxer now though.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I'm the exception. I've been getting a brazilian wax for a little over a year and it has never, and I mean, never hurt. I used to go every four weeks and know go every six as there's not much to wax. I get my under arms waxed every three weeks. I remember my friends telling me "how much" it was going to "hurt" before I went. I was a nervous, shaking wreck, but it still didn't hurt. I've gone to two different aestheticians/salons and the experience has been great. Definitely do your homework and go to a reputable salon. It's okay to interview the aesthetician. HTH


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree, Cuppy. I've done myself off and on and I've never had jaw-dropping, back-arching pain. I guess I have a high tolerance or something.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe it is a high tolerance. I talk throughout the session. Glad to know I'm not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I agree, Cuppy. I've done myself off and on and I've never had jaw-dropping, back-arching pain. I guess I have a high tolerance or something._


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 22, 2007)

lmao @ her givin you a "massage" lol. you guys are too funny.

I think I may get one soon. I hate shaving so much.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Nov 10, 2007)

For someone whos been through childbirth and a brazilian I definetly know the difference haha! But it does NOT even compare like the brazilian is like a very quick and short lived hell! but the labour is like a drawn out tormenting hell!lool (until the epidural sinks innn...and then its like, so whats for lunch? cus you literally feel no pain at all!) but both experiences are (obviously) definetly worth it


----------



## Suzyn (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to get one done...  I don't think there is anyone near where I live that does that though.  Maybe I can when I go visit my best friend that lives in dallas.  Anyone have any suggestions for the Dallas area?

I have gone thru child birth though and it is definately worth it!  Even though my epidural wore off and had to wait 3 hrs for them to re-do it because of an emergency c-section that came in.  But really, you don't really think about the pain after you see that beautiful BEAUTIFUL baby!  I can't wait to have another, even though im going to wait a couple more years...


----------

